# Diet and body prep for FET



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI 
Looking for some advice....
We are doing FET and am thawing on 1st Sept... 
Is there anything we should be doing/eating? I kow on full cycles you have to drink the water and milk etc but our last FET was some time ago and I can not remember if there is anything I should be doing?
Many thanks
Always xxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiya,

I cant help im afraid but im intersted too .... Im having a FET in October...

Good luck hun x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, the things you should try are brazil nuts ( a handful every day) and a glass of pineapple juice (100% pressed not from concentrate) every day. They contain selenium which is very good for the womb lining.

Hope this helps. Wishing you all the best for your upcoming tx.

Emma xx


----------



## lexicon (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm having FET in two weeks and really believe that good preperation with a healthy lifestyle to get the body ready for pregnancy is vital.  I can recommend Marion Glenvilles book 'Getting pregnant faster' as it has been like a bible for me with lots of answers and advice.

It looks at many different lifesyle factors and recommends changes in diet as well as going through every herbal remedy and vitamin that will help to get pregnant and stay pregnant.

Since reading the book I have had a hair mineral analysis test as well as doing hormone mapping for a whole month through saliva testing and the results have been very interesting.  The biggest breakthrough for me was finding out that my pegestrone is dropping between day 16 and 19 which means my endometrial lining is losing thickness.  Basically it means that a fertilised egg wont stick.  Now I take vitamin B6 to naturally balance my hormones and will be supported by pegestrone pessaries and estriadol on my FET cycle.  If it fails I am going to keep trying naturally and upping my pegestrone levels after ovulation.  

As for the lifestyle stuff I feel like a bloody nun I don't drink, smoke, practice yoga, have accupuncture, reflexology, haven't put on a pound since I was 18, only drink water or herbal tea, eat organic etc etc etc......!!!!!!!!

Still not pregnant but keep trying and hoping! x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm also going for FET before too long and have just embarked on a health kick. There's a thread somewhere that lists loads of supplements and vitamins. I'm taking all of those, have switched to a high protein diet (to lose some weight) I also drink green tea (de-caf) by the bucket load. Trying not to drink (trying) and have sadly taken up smoking again after stopping for ages, so that's going too. Lots of water. 


Wendy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I put together some hints and tips for during treatment a few years ago. Most is geared for during a fresh cycle but there are still some bits that I've stuck too when I had FET and through 2ww...admittedly didn't get a BFP on any fresh cycles despite great response and embies and both FETs resulted in chem pgs/early mc's but I'll still stick with it when we decide to do another FET !

If you're interested, my reply is included within a pinned post on the ICSI board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

Good luck and take care  
Natasha x


----------

